# Pseudo Ruhla's



## sconie (Apr 18, 2006)

I have that itch that needs scratching again (where's the cream) I have the urge to try one of Ray's Pseudo Ruhla's with the orange plongeur, I am looking for a military auto that is strong and tough, I used to use g-shocks for duty shifts but I prefer the look and fell of mechanical watches, these seem to fit the bill by being strong and good value, would any forum members recommend this as a duty beater ?

Also, If anyone is looking to sell a Ruhla please let me know.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

sconie said:


> would any forum members recommend this as a duty beater ?


Yes







It's my 'cycling' watch - used every day on my ride around Richmond Park


















Cheers


----------



## sconie (Apr 18, 2006)

dapper said:


> sconie said:
> 
> 
> > would any forum members recommend this as a duty beater ?
> ...


Loooks great, I do fancy it on a double thick leather strap, is that 22mm lugs ?.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

like it mmm


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

sconie said:


> Loooks great, I do fancy it on a double thick leather strap, is that 22mm lugs ?.


Lugs are 24mm


----------



## sconie (Apr 18, 2006)

dapper said:


> sconie said:
> 
> 
> > Loooks great, I do fancy it on a double thick leather strap, is that 22mm lugs ?.
> ...


Thanks, I really need to get one of those now.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I see references to these - what exactly is a psuedo-Ruhla?

Always willing to learn you know


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mel said:


> I see references to these - what exactly is a psuedo-Ruhla?
> 
> Always willing to learn you know


Mel, it's a big, heavy, 'Kronos' brand dive watch powered by a Swiss made ETA 2824-2 25J automatic movement.

It's made by Ray Wong ('Hong Kong Ray') and, on some forums, known as a 'Rayla'. He used to make Martin Berger's 'Orsa' watches.

I think Jot did a review here some time ago.

Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mel here`s a couple of photo`s which I gather are of an original Ruhla divers watch as issued...

*"to the armed forces of East Germany and among them elite combat swimmers and divers of the NVA [Nationale Volksarmee]"*





for more details see here... The NVA Ruhlas

& here`s Jot`s review Kronos Pseudo - Rhula Review


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

TNX for info to all, impressive big chunkies either way. Maybe to-morrow? to quote a certain advert.









It's cert6ainly a muckle big watch compared to the wee one I got recently from a seller of UMF Ruhla off flebay.de direct.







Must look at prices and stick a search on the bay for 'em.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s another photo showing the small crown under the detachable canteen.....


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

Ray's current offering of the Ruhla have three improvements over the original East German watches:

1) The movement is an ETA 2824 automatic,

2) The case is stainless steel, as opposed to the originals plated base metal, and

3) The crown is a normal screw-down crown (although the same size and shape as the original cap).

All in all, there not bad, if you like big heavy watches.

Mine (slightly modified a luminous index on the bezel and tritium tube dial and hands):


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dapper said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > I see references to these - what exactly is a psuedo-Ruhla?
> ...


just got one from ray wong....5 days from order! quality watch, very pleased with it. good guy to deal with too


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


Let's have a look at it then


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dapper said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


hope this works....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> hope this works....


Are you sure you have the right photo there as it shows the CWC style model which is smaller and different to the Pseudo-Ruhla?









Here`s that seller`s photo of a P-R (although with different hands) for comparison....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > hope this works....
> ...


like that Mach, could you PM me a link??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> like that Mach, could you PM me a link??


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

heres the pic from site










is this not the same???


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> heres the pic from site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, this one is the Pseudo-Rhula 

As Mac noted, the one you posted earlier is the CWC style 'SBS' - it's smaller, has a different case and a quartz movement









Which one did you get?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dapper said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > heres the pic from site
> ...


the first one!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Do you mean this one?


















Strangely, at the moment I happen to be wearing this version of it



























Nice watches, but not as much as the PR


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice watches, but not as much as the PR


But then they do cost some what more


----------

